# Fluval 305 - first canister filter I've ever owned, and I have a few questions



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys and gals.

I just got a sweet deal on a 30 gallon long tank, stand, and a Fluval 305 came with it. All I've used in the past is HOB filters; I've never messed with canisters before, so I have a few questions naturally.

In the filter, on the top tray, there's already some Biomax media, and along with the filter the seller also threw in some carbon and some polishing pads for the Fluval trays. I only plan on using those 3 items; the Biomax, the polishing pads, and the carbon, since it's going to be a planted tank, and the plants should pretty much take care of the PH and the ammonia, so I don't think I'll need to add any media that helps control those.

So with the 3 layers in my 305, how would I arrange these three items? The carbon is a given; right on the bottom. But both the polishing pads and the Biomax say they belong on the top tray. So which should I put on the top tray?

My first assumption is the polishing pads in the middle, and then the Biomax on top, but I could be completely wrong, thus why I'm asking *Glasses*



Thanks!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well since I got no response, I just tried it out, and I'll see how it works out

bottom tray - two bags of carbon
middle tray - layer of filter pad, and a layer of polishing pad
top tray - biomax media


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you use polishing pads and other in one of the trays, put the polishing pad underneath the media. It should hold both no problem. That is how my FX5 was setup.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Though I've never used canisters, I would go off of my HOB setup's arrangement and say - polishing pads underneath (to handle the bigger particulates), carbon next (to do what carbon is supposed to do, haha), and bio media last. For sure, I would put the filter floss in first though, so that it can handle the bigger particulates. You might do to look up the manual for your Fluval online and see what it says.


----------

